# Need for Speed 2015 für PS4. grip Setup. Bitte um Hilfe



## gaini (3. Januar 2016)

*Need for Speed 2015 für PS4. grip Setup. Bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo. habe mir des wegen extra die ps4 geholt und verzweifle an dem spiel.
das driften habe ich dank youtube hinbekommen und läuft. aber die grip rennen sind vollter.
habe aktuell den nissan gtr. habe auch schon andere ausprobiert aber die sind noch schlimmer.
und zwar geht es um die kurvenlage. und zwar habe ich oft das gefühl als wenn der wagen nicht lenkt oder er untersteuert extrem und der arsch kommt nich rum. wenn ich ihn dann hecklasstiger einstelle fängt er an zu driften. was ich aber nich will.
also schreibt mal bitte eure erfahrungen mit der ps4 version mit den setups und den wagen.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Need for Speed 2015 für PS4. grip Setup. Bitte um Hilfe*

Handling Tipps & Tricks


----------



## gaini (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Need for Speed 2015 für PS4. grip Setup. Bitte um Hilfe*

hab ich schon gelesen aber danke


----------



## freezy94 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Need for Speed 2015 für PS4. grip Setup. Bitte um Hilfe*

Na ja, ein Nissan GTR ist jetzt nicht dafür bekannt sonderlich gut bei Grip zu sein - habe ich auf reinen Drift abgestimmt.

Ich bin absolut kein Porschefan daher gehe ich rein auf ausgewogen (Drift-Grip-Verhältnis [so wie ich damit klar komme]), die Porsche-Wagen kann man jedoch sehr gut auf Grip trimmen - da musst du testen und üben üben üben.


----------



## gaini (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Need for Speed 2015 für PS4. grip Setup. Bitte um Hilfe*

in der story kann man ja den alten porsche fahren und den gt3 hatte ich auch. war extrem ********. da musste man auf 120 runter bremsen um durch eine kurve zu kommen. weiss nich ob es nur die ps4 version so ******** ist.
des wegen habe ich auf ein paar settings gehoft die ich testen kann
so die erfahrung die ich gemacht hab ist das es vieleicht da dran liegt das heckantrieb einfach nur ******** is für grip.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Need for Speed 2015 für PS4. grip Setup. Bitte um Hilfe*

120 durch ne Kurve... Denk mal drüber nach... Wenn nich dann fahr einfach die alten NFS mit Lowbob Schienenphysik... Wobei das als Physik zu bezeichnen schon falsch is...


----------



## gaini (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Need for Speed 2015 für PS4. grip Setup. Bitte um Hilfe*

es kann aber nich sein das ich, wenn ich 180 fahre bei einer kurve geradeaus fahre und die ki ballert da mit 250 rum. und in den videos habe ich es auch schon mehr als anders gesehen


----------



## ak1504 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Need for Speed 2015 für PS4. grip Setup. Bitte um Hilfe*

Das Setup hat nich sehr viele Regler. Probieren probieren...


----------



## gaini (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Need for Speed 2015 für PS4. grip Setup. Bitte um Hilfe*

hilft mir nich weiter


----------

